# Some pictures of my new baby!.



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

she is abolutely gorgeous !!! and congratulations


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Congratulations! She is absolutely adorable.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

She is just beautiful, want to cuddle up to her.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, she's beautiful and so adorable. I love the color of the collar you have on her-any bright color would look great on her stunning black coat.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Congratulations! She is so pretty and looks very sweet.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Wow, she is a beautiful! Congrats on your new addition!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gaia*

Your Gaia is absolutely beautiful! Congratulations!!

I love the hot pink collar!!!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

She is beautiful!! Luckily, any colour looks gorgeous on a black coat! 

I'll be the first to admit sometimes I wish Ranger was a girl so I could get collars like these for him:
























From personal opinion, I stay away from anything too dark since the collar will just blend in. I like collars to POP against a black coat! So I try to stay away from browns, navy, black, etc. I do have one royal blue collar, but it's got a bunch of bright flowers on it. I also found out that royal purple looks amazing on black coats, too...I just can't quite bring myself to buy anything purple for ranger! (Not yet, anyway).

Your little gal is just too cute! I love her!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Congratulations, she's beautiful and so adorable. I love the color of the collar you have on her-any bright color would look great on her stunning black coat.


I totally agree!!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Look at that gorgeous pup!! Congratulations.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

She is absolutely precious!! I love Ranger's selections for collars!! I personally think anything would work for your little beauty!

I can't wait to see more pics!! I bet people in the train were just mesmerized by her! I know I would have been!

Kim


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Ranger:
I love the blue collar as well as the last one!.Where did you get them?.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

The first were from collarmania in the ready to wear section but you can get custom made ones where you pick the fabric, width, hardware and martingale/buckle/etc. The website is Collar Mania Custom Dog Collars - Home and the blue one is under the ready to wear tab, but if it's the wrong size, you can get it custom made.

The last two were from 2 Hounds Design: 2 Hounds Design

I bought 5 collars from 2 Hounds and the quality is amazing!! The collars look great on the website, but even better in real life. I've had most of Ranger's for over a year now and there's no sign of wear or tear at all.

I'm going to keep haunting this thread...I can't stop looking at those adorable puppy pics!!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

She is adorable. Love the red collar on her.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Ranger:thanks for the sites,they have a lot of nice collars,there!.
Here is a new one:


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

She is soooo adorable. Will she get more tan markings as she gets older?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wow!!*

Your GAIA is just ADORABLE!!!!

Are Hovawarts similar in personality to Goldens?


----------



## Kelley3204 (Apr 9, 2011)

Shes beautiful Congratulations


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Selli-Belle said:


> She is soooo adorable. Will she get more tan markings as she gets older?


She is,completly,black which is one of the 3 colors of the Hovawart.
The % of colors go like this:
Black/tan:60%
Blond:30%
Black:10%



Karen519 said:


> Your GAIA is just ADORABLE!!!!
> Are Hovawarts similar in personality to Goldens?


Thanks!.
With the family,they are like goldens but in character,they are similar to the GSD.



Kelley3204 said:


> Shes beautiful Congratulations


Thanks!.She is a wonderful pup and can't wait to show her as I know she'll do well!.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

what a cute little land shark!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

What a beautiful girl. What is she eating in the first picture, looks like siding off a house


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

You're very welcome! I am always looking for new collars for Ranger so glad i was able to help!

I respectfully request more pics of this cutie-patootie!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Oh my goodness - Gaia is a cutie! I want to bury my face in her fur and take a biiiiiig sniff and give her kisses.

Absolutely adorable.


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

She is gorgeous i love the deep pink collar she was wearing it really stands out of the black coat.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

She is a gorgeous girl. Hope you give us lots of updates as she grows.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

OMG she is just ADORABLE!!!!!!! I love her!!! Congrats, she is a beauty!! I can't wait for more pics of her as she grows up.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

AcesWild said:


> what a cute little land shark!


Cute,yes but land shark,without a doubt and these baby teeth are painful,lol!.


janine said:


> What a beautiful girl. What is she eating in the first picture, looks like siding off a house


 She's destroying a plastic container.



coppers-mom said:


> Oh my goodness - Gaia is a cutie! I want to bury my face in her fur and take a biiiiiig sniff and give her kisses.
> Absolutely adorable.


Thanks & I do it,all the time.



Oaklys Dad said:


> She is a gorgeous girl. Hope you give us lots of updates as she grows.


For sure!.


----------

